# CPS or LED



## EsxPD319 (Mar 16, 2003)

Just looking for some thoughts on which books officers like better,

the Commonwealth Police Service or

Law Enforcement Dimensions



Ed


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*LED All the way!!!!!!!!!!*

LED All the way!!!!!!!!!! No question about it in my opinion. Unfortunately the MCJTC has some (lowest bidder) contract with CPS so that it was you get in the academy complete with typo's and all.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

I swear by the LED books. Excellent resource tool.


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

Where can you buy the LED books?


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

I have to agree. LED are far better, content wise (and there aren't spelling mistakes all over the place). Their website is www.ledimensions.com . The books can be bought on-line.


----------



## 725 (May 1, 2002)

LED fan here as well.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

CPS rules, I guess i'm just used to them.


----------



## ArsonLT (Jul 5, 2003)

LED is very user friendly..........Their office is located in Arlington, MA. near the public high school on Massachusetts Avenue. They take walk in orders, but call first because their hours vary.

Stay Safe!


----------



## EsxPD319 (Mar 16, 2003)

Okay,

To throw another one out there does anyone have any experience with the Gould Publication Law Books?




Ed


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

I used Gould's in the past. I switched to the LED books.


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

I have a set of Gould books that haven't moved from my bookshelf in over three years. I don't think they are as "user friendly" as LED or CPS. They are a good resource to have. 

Personally I prefer CPS. I know they have many typos and a couple errors. I like how Rogers cites cases and articulates some of the cases applied to the laws. I had Pat Rogers as MV and Crimnal Law instuctor in my academy and I thought he was very knowlegable. I think the LED books are very good also. If you have the money and are that interested in reading :rd: , or understanding the law and cases then I would invest in both. I have a couple LED books which are good, I just prefer the way the CPS books are layed out. I guess I'm more used to the CPS books.


----------



## CEC (Aug 10, 2003)

*LED*

I also believe that LED books are much better. I find the books are more in-depth. Attorney Schef is an incredible instructor.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

CampusOfficer said:


> Their website is www.ledimensions.com.


www.ledimensions.com There is the click-a-ble link, the other had a "." after the com for those that couldn't get to it.


----------

